# Interior dash and trim matte finish



## avi66 (Feb 16, 2017)

I'd appreciate options and advice on interior protection products I can use on the textured dash and interior plastic trim that will leave a matte rather than satin or gloss finish.

Does such a product exist ?

Thanks.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=388739

This should help you out.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Highly recommend 50cal interior dressing


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

C6 Matt dash or magicglaze dressing


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am a huge fan of the Optimum range of products, one of the exceptions is for the Gtech C6 Matte. If you do not want gloss, as the name suggests but do want high durability then the C6 is worth considering


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

yes! adams total interior detailer will leave it matte with NO shine
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...ioning/products/adams-total-interior-detailer
DW10 as the discount code


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

What about Koch Chemie's Top Star? On their web site it says it leaves a semi matte finish and in this review it looks quite nice: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=377998
I'm also after a matte/satin/natural finish (with good durability and very good antistatic capabilities) and Top Star is one option when I run out my current interior detailer.


----------



## avi66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank guys.

Current shortlist is GTECH C6 Matte Dash and possibly Adams Total to spruce up regularly.


----------



## avi66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Just an update for anyone else looking for a matte finish interior product. I purchased the Gtechinq C6 Matte Dash and it is exactly the finish I was looking for i.e. OEM and very easy to apply.


The car's brand new and finish this leaves is the same as OEM minus any finger marks etc. According to the bottle it's a UV block, long lasting (6 months ?) and is self cleaning/easier to clean. Not sure what 3S Nanotech is.


Just need to see how well it works over the coming months but for £6 for a 100ml bottle I'm very pleased so far.


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

At the moment I am using CSP Prestige Interior dressing, it leaves the plastics and dash looking OEM and smelling good and offers UV protection.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

avi66 said:


> Just an update for anyone else looking for a matte finish interior product. I purchased the Gtechinq C6 Matte Dash and it is exactly the finish I was looking for i.e. OEM and very easy to apply....


Glad you liked it.


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Poor boys natural look interior dressing for me


----------



## avi66 (Feb 16, 2017)

lowejackson said:


> Glad you liked it.


Thanks for the recommendation. :thumb:


----------



## Leupold (Jan 31, 2017)

I use Sonax Xtreme ****pit cleaner matt effect.
It got good reviews here https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&p=225359


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

avi66 said:


> Just an update for anyone else looking for a matte finish interior product. I purchased the Gtechinq C6 Matte Dash and it is exactly the finish I was looking for i.e. OEM and very easy to apply.
> 
> The car's brand new and finish this leaves is the same as OEM minus any finger marks etc. According to the bottle it's a UV block, long lasting (6 months ?) and is self cleaning/easier to clean. Not sure what 3S Nanotech is.
> 
> Just need to see how well it works over the coming months but for £6 for a 100ml bottle I'm very pleased so far.


Good to see that you're happy with the product. Based on your first impressions C6 might be the product I'm looking for.
Keep us updated on its durability and performance


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

great review on Koch chemie top star


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what can I use poor boys Natural look please.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

AF Spritz is great, leaves a matt finish with a good smell: https://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/spritz-500ml


----------

